# When the decision has been made?



## Raven's Haven (Apr 16, 2007)

Where do I go? What do I use? My DD will be in 5th grade next year if she goes to PS, which I am not sure, right now I am getting my ducks in a row. I also have a 3 year old of course we count blocks and such so now curriculum right now for him, but the DD needs a good curriculum so do I need to get one the first year or spend time learning life skills and such. 

Any help would be a blessing,
Autumn


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

We used SOS for the computer our first year as I wasn't sure how to plan ect. It is ok, but I wasn't really happy with the way it zoomed past certain areas. This year (3rd year) we used SOS and saxon with supplements on areas I wanted to get into further.
First year was hard for me as I was scared I was gona mess up. It gets easier in some ways, but this year has been a doosie. I have read that the third year is hard too. 
Good luck and it will work out just fine


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I find that even the worst of the homeschool curriculum is still better generally than what is being fed to the public school system. Plus, whatever curriculum you get you're going to be right there with your daughter going over it. 

I know it's absolutely overwhelming looking at curriculum choices when you're starting out, and I'm sorry to tell you it doesn't really get any easier choosing what you want. However, I will say that you eventually learn that it's not going to ruin your child permanently if you pick the wrong one, or if you change curriculum in the middle of the year. 

You really can't screw it up. It's impossible to do for a 5th grader. You could sit down with a pencil and paper and just go over math, science and reading and still come out ahead. 

So have faith in yourself.


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

My oldest isn`t even two years old, yet. Still, I am already hoping to homeschool her to get her off to a good start in life without all the politically correct brainwashing that can potentially come with a mainstream public school education. I have no idea what curriculum we will choose. I don`t even know which ones to consider. Perhaps someone could post some links to good ones. If so, thanks!


----------



## FannyMay (Apr 4, 2008)

I too have questions on the curriculum. We finally have made a decision and now I have started looking at some of our options. Does any one have an oppinon on the ROD and STAFF books or doing unit studis with Amanda Bennett. I had my daughter look through the unit studys on the computer tonight and wright down some of the ones that she would like to do. This is VERY VERY hard. I just don't won't to MESS THEM UP!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I would suggest you test them to see where they are. For every year they were in school, spend a month getting to know them and de-schooling. Find a LA program, and a math on level with where they test, and fill in gaps. Do science and history for fun. Ask what they would like to study in those areas. 

Christian Liberty Acedemy has a testing program. It is $22 if you aren't buying their program. If you want easy the first year, they can recommend a program based on the test. 

You cannot mess them up. If all you do is the basics, you will be fine. The rest is icing.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

FannyMay said:


> I too have questions on the curriculum. We finally have made a decision and now I have started looking at some of our options. Does any one have an oppinon on the ROD and STAFF books or doing unit studis with Amanda Bennett. I had my daughter look through the unit studys on the computer tonight and wright down some of the ones that she would like to do. This is VERY VERY hard. I just don't won't to MESS THEM UP!!!!!!


Rod and Staff is a favorite at our house. We have tried many things (Alpha Omega, Math U See, 100 Easy Lessons and much more) and we can't find anything better for us. Rod and Staff is a consertive christian (Mennonite)set of textbooks, for those not fimilar with them. We used thier English and Math. I have heard from many reliable souces that they could be as much as a year ahead of the public schools (IE a 4th grader often uses the 3rd grade book). Being Memmnite, they are not on the internet, but there are re-sellers (that sell at the same prce as Rod and Staff Publishing) that are on the net. We do KONOS for most everything else (a unit study program). Most unit study's you need to add a Math and English curriculum.

Our favorites:

Apologia Elementary Sciece series (OK, I admit we double up on science Apologia and KONOS- kids love it to much to do less) www.jeanniefulbright.com

KONOS - unit study approach - www.KONOS.com

Rod and Staff - you can get free samples for each grade www.RodandStaffBooks.com 

Things we've tried but no longer use (but still good programs):

Math U See - www.mathusee.com

Alpha Omega - www.aop.com

Sycamoretree - www.sycamoretree.com - we used them when we fisrt started out they have "boxed curriculums" that they put together what hey think is thier best for you or you can buy pieces and parts and build your own.

TOP Science - www.topscience.org

Mystery of History - www.lamppostpublishing.com/mystery_history.htm


Hope this helps the newbies (but more then likely make the water muddier)


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

When we started we started with bju... it gave us a jumping off place. I still use bju for math & reading... but that is all. 

I love Easy Grammar. 

I am putting together my own history program this yr.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Autumn,

You really don't need to spend hundreds of dollars or be faced with hours upon hours for "work" to wade through each day. Check out The Comprehensive Curriculum of Basic Skills. For the last 4 years (3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th grade) this is the only thing I've bought. 

http://www.schoolspecialtypublishing.com/store/item.aspx?DepartmentId=32&ItemId=503

With just this one book plus lots of interesting science and history books from the library and documentaries on DVD my son has done fantastic. 

He takes the CAT 5 tests at the end of the year (through Bayside School Services. http://baysideschoolservices.com/ ) and has always scored way above grade level.

Since we ditched the "must have" $200/$300 curriculum I've never spent more than about $90 per year on homeschooling, and that includes the $60 for the end of year tests. We also usually pick up a few of those spiral bound composition books on sale at Walmart in September for writing and journaling but that's about it. I'm an artist so we already have a huge supply of pens, pencils, paints clay etc. 

If you notice your daughter is weak in a particular area then get some extra back up books from the library and work a little more on that subject.

When we first started Homeschooling we used Abeka. It was a nightmare. So much stuff I thought we had to accomplish each and every day. We were both miserable! Now we spend maybe 2 or three hours at the most on actual sitting at the table work. The rest of the time he's doing fun educational stuff like reading or creating/inventing. He has his heart set on becoming an engineer.

Good luck. Just enjoy your time learning together.

Pauline


----------

